# THIS GUY IS A NUT!



## Mick8535 (Nov 18, 2017)

Anyone ever check out Joerg Sprave on YouTube?

He is a hoot and he makes these awesome manly-man contraptions -- and slingshots.

I *LOL* watching his vids! This is the FUN the Internet is made for!

https://www.youtube.com/user/JoergSprave/videos?flow=grid&view=0&sort=p


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

We'll let him answer that.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

A very popular name in the Slingshot world. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

he takes the risks so you don't need to. 

See Crosman sells an air arrow gun now. Wonder if Jorge's was the inspiration?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

It seems he really enjoys himself. When it comes to serious research he has that covered too.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

mattwalt said:


> he takes the risks so you don't need to.
> 
> See Crosman sells an air arrow gun now. Wonder if Jorge's was the inspiration?


I I doubt it they saw that crossbows are becoming legal and popular in most USA states and figured maybe they could get into that Market with the airbow.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Yep the guy is hilarious! His laugh cracks me up everytime.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Yep the guy is hilarious! His laugh cracks me up everytime.


HA.
HA.
HA.

THANKS AND BYE BYE. LMAO

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I got started by watching his videos on you tube.


----------



## Mick8535 (Nov 18, 2017)

I had no idea this dude is so famous. That's awesome. I could watch his videos all day long.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Joerg has been the first step on the path to slingdom for Lots of people. Often called the nicest guy on youtube.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Can I weaponise this ear bud... With a slingshot and put it through this car door? Crash, bang - HAHAHAHA - yes I can! HAHAHAHA....

He's cool


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

You forgot, "Let me show you it's features! HA! HA! HA! "


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

flipgun said:


> You forgot, "Let me show you it's features! HA! HA! HA! "


I DID! lol

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

BushpotChef said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> > You forgot, "Let me show you it's features! HA! HA! HA! "
> ...


^corrected for you

I DID! HA HA HA


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

He is a wonderful guy. I've met him and spoken to him numerous times. I think he ,more than any other individual, has made slingshots more popular now then they have ever been. He is at times controversial, always engaging,extremely intelligent,and what can you say about that laugh? His personality is as big as he is. A great guy all around! Gotta love slingshots!!!!!


----------

